# 68 stingray new arrival



## OZ1972 (Aug 7, 2020)

Just picked this bike up , its very cool , what do you guys think ?


----------



## Dbike (Aug 7, 2020)

Looks like it would be a good rider. Speedometer, too. What year? Original tires (looks like it)?


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 9, 2020)

Nice color!


----------

